# Templates: The best procrastination tool?



## JFK (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm looking for some advice from any composers who've had trouble getting started. I'll keep it brief.

I've been in a limbo period where I'm not fully committed to writing because I've undertaken the task of constructing a template that will afford great deal of sounds. Complete with bespoke expression maps a Lemur template, among other things.

I'm not ashamed to admit that I've managed to make this new template process drag out for an inordinate amount of time. Meanwhile, virtually nothing gets composed. 

People suggest that I set a deadline for the completion of the project and stick to it. 

Has anyone dealt with a similar situation? Please share! Thank you


----------



## MacQ (Jan 18, 2014)

In my experience, there are a million things to do other than write. Building and rebuilding templates is one of my favourite pastimes, but it's the deadlines that make the music come out. 

Self-started writing (not that which is crunched against a deadline you committed to in a moment of weakness for too little money) is almost impossible for me. It becomes noodling, and then sketching ... and I'll always save the session "for later", but never come back to it. 

So, my advice for you is to go out and hustle for a gig which then commits you to delivering. Then you HAVE to write something, or you don't get paid and everyone will be angry. Fear is the greatest motivator of all.


----------



## Rctec (Jan 19, 2014)

...Yesterday I made one (1) sound. In Zebra. It took me all day - well into the night. I didn't break for lunch or dinner.

Today I managed to write one (1) chord with it.

We are doomed.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 19, 2014)

Hans, you need to live more healthy


----------



## Letis (Jan 19, 2014)

"the ultimate inspiration is the deadline." (Nolan Bushnell)


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jan 19, 2014)

I open up my template to compose... then I tweak something. Then I save, restart and open it again to make sure it's not broken. This cycle is repeated for hours till I realize all the changes are redundant and I revert back to the original template. I start sweating in a panic over wasting hours and I wonder if I really love making music, or whether I actually love making templates! It reminds me of the OCD car lover, trying to panel beat a small dent in the body work of his sportscar... by the end, its a hammered piece of garbage. After hours of tweaks, inspiration is gone, so all I can do is watch something inspirational and learn somethinv, so that the day wasnt a total waste! What a vicious cycle indeed!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't use a template. I craft each track adding instruments as I go along. Choosing intruments and articulations this way seems to be part of my creative process.

I find nothing stifles my workflow more than a template with hundreds of tracks in it.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jan 19, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> ...Yesterday I made one (1) sound. In Zebra. It took me all day - well into the night. I didn't break for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Today I managed to write one (1) chord with it.
> 
> We are doomed.



Hans. Is this for real?

If so. I have had many of those days. Generally I punish my self by not eating because I havent written anything. Not allowed to eat until something is written! Haha.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 19, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> ...Yesterday I made one (1) sound. In Zebra. It took me all day - well into the night. I didn't break for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Today I managed to write one (1) chord with it.
> 
> We are doomed.



Hans, very respectfully....

You have the career I had hoped to have. But if that is what it takes to have it, I am glad it did not happen 

That said, I confess to also spending too much time messing with templates and workflows when I don't have a specific project to write for.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello. My name is Ned, and I'm addicted to deadlines.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 19, 2014)

I loathe template building / tinkering. I procrastinate in other ways.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jan 19, 2014)

Letis @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> "the ultimate inspiration is the deadline." (Nolan Bushnell)



It happens to me all the time...........


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Jan 19, 2014)

I can sympathise - especially with Zebra sound creation. Procrastination is a powerful force in my life...

A few years ago I had to sample the main DX7 patch from Les Misérables (the weird resonant clavy sound for those who know the music) for new production of the show. I spent hours and hours recreating every nuance of the patch in Kontakt (including 16 velocity layers and the almost inaudible release sounds).

In reality, over a theatre PA system in a mix with an orchestra, you can't hear those tiny little nuances.

I wasted days on that.

Martin

Incidentally - Hans, as a huge Mis fan and former keys player and conductor of the show, I wish to God Cameron Mackintosh had let you loose on the score for the film adaption. I'd love to have heard what you would have done with it.


----------



## syashdown (Jan 19, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> ...Yesterday I made one (1) sound. In Zebra. It took me all day - well into the night. I didn't break for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Today I managed to write one (1) chord with it.
> 
> We are doomed.



HA! That must've been one hell of a chord.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 19, 2014)

I would have to agree that deadlines are my driving force. But templates are not one of my vices... building sounds can be though...

Sonar, which is my current weapon of choice, has track templates, which are quite handy for the way I work. They do not provide a one size fits all, which is unfortunate (that is one advantage of a templates - as many here implement them - that I would enjoy).

So what I do is look at my existing catalog of track templates and pick the one that is closest to what I think I need. Then I adjust it as I go along. Then I save that version just in case it will make a good starting point in the future.

Part of the reason I can get away with the simpler track templates is that I do not have a large collection of large libraries, so loading times are still reasonable, and my choices are still limited<G>!

Sometimes I do think it would be cool to be able to sit down and have one or more slave computers loaded and ready to go. That would be a big time saver. But that will have to wait till I get more work<G>.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 21, 2014)

Templates are funny devils, they seem like the perfect way to enable you to fire up your computer and start composing and I've spent hours on some huge orchestral templates that cover everything I can think I might need.

Invariably though, within a few moments of starting a project I'm already looking for something that isn't in my template and end up removing 80% of it by the end!

I also find I've written some of my best tracks starting with a blank screen, as I was forced to improvise with sounds and found something new (to me) in the process.

In the end I've whittled it down to a basic template, with all the essentials (although using Cubase Expression Maps I've been able to keep a lot of articulations without having millions of tracks), and a bare bones template that is set up with sends, busses etc for each section, so I can add tracks as I want and not need to think too much about that stuff afterwards.

Of course, a big template is an absolute must if you're working on a deadline or a project with lots of cues with the same sound palette, especially with VEP.


----------



## thebob (Jan 21, 2014)

JFK @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> I'm looking for some advice from any composers who've had trouble getting started. I'll keep it brief.
> 
> I've been in a limbo period where I'm not fully committed to writing because I've undertaken the task of constructing a template that will afford great deal of sounds. Complete with bespoke expression maps a Lemur template, among other things.
> 
> ...



I have only one thing to share with you : compassion. 

Because of my current situation : 
_"I've undertaken the task of constructing a template that will afford great deal of sounds. Complete with bespoke expression maps a Lemur template, among other things.

I'm not ashamed to admit that I've managed to make this new template process drag out for an inordinate amount of time. Meanwhile, virtually nothing gets composed. "_

:lol:


EDIT : well, in my case the template thing is more about "great deal of effects, effect networks, and ready-to-use plugs-ins features vs. controller mappings" but that's because I'm more into electroacoustic, electronic, interaction design, etc...


----------



## H.R. (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking at Hans's life and I'm asking myself, How can a MAN have so much time like that? I mean I'm single and I'm fucked, but he has wife, children, friends, co-workers and so on to spend time with and he still does it. beside the matter of time. how can someone be healthy with a life like that? no time for sport, travel or ... how can someone spend the money he earns from the job (I know the best payment is the work it self but in the matter of real money what do you do?) 

They should have named Man of Steel "THE Hans Zimmer" plus Clark Kent can't make music.

So with all that I have a suggestion for you JFK. DO IT ALL TOGETHER!

I play around with Zebra for an hour and I have this feeling of guilt. He does it for a day and he's the best composer around. so I think to be the best, you have to do it all together.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 21, 2014)

jonathanwright @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Templates are funny devils, they seem like the perfect way to enable you to fire up your computer and start composing and I've spent hours on some huge orchestral templates that cover everything I can think I might need.
> 
> Invariably though, within a few moments of starting a project I'm already looking for something that isn't in my template and end up removing 80% of it by the end!
> 
> ...



Sadly, I have about 8 templates of varying size and palletes on my Mac, 4 on my PC.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> I don't use a template. I craft each track adding instruments as I go along. Choosing intruments and articulations this way seems to be part of my creative process.
> 
> I find nothing stifles my workflow more than a template with hundreds of tracks in it.



This was the way I always have worked. In did some different templates but rarely use one, exactly because this reason. o-[][]-o


----------



## Daryl (Jan 21, 2014)

I have one template called "orchestra" and then add other sounds as and when they are needed.

D


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 21, 2014)

i procastinate making the template and also i procrastinate working off a tamplate... unless i start a template from scratch. 
i get filled with feelings i shuld be using all the sounds or "the other" sound... or have a huge canvas and no vision of what to do since there are so many options.


----------



## Phil C. (Jan 21, 2014)

Procrastination is for something you must do that you don't.
If you are a professional composer with a customer waiting for a music you don't work on, you are procrastinating, but if this is not the case, there is no procrastination.
If the templates are a problem, forget them, you don't need them to compose.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll sort out my procrastination problem tomorrow.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 21, 2014)

Phil C. @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Procrastination is for something you must do that you don't.
> If you are a professional composer with a customer waiting for a music you don't work on, you are procrastinating, but if this is not the case, there is no procrastination.
> If the templates are a problem, forget them, you don't need them to compose.



I disagree. Procrastination also applies to things you think you _should_ do, not only those you _must_ do.


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ January 21st said:


> I'll sort out my procrastination problem tomorrow.


----------



## Phil C. (Jan 21, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Phil C. @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Procrastination is for something you must do that you don't.
> ...



There is a difference between things you think you should do and the one you must do.
The problem is to know what you must do or not, this is not procrastination.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 21, 2014)

Phil C. @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil C. @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> ...



You can make that distinction but the dictionary does not and therefore, nor do I.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 21, 2014)

Judging by the number of replies in this thread, there is a lot of procrastination going on here as well. :wink: 

D


----------



## kdm (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, to quote Plato (from "The Republic"), "Procrastination, who is the mother of invention". Well...okay....that's not quite what he said.....


----------



## Daryl (Jan 21, 2014)

kdm @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Well, to quote Plato (from "The Republic"), "Procrastination, who is the mother of invention". Well...okay....that's not quite what he said.....


And in some ways "mother" is not always used in a historical context....

D


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> I don't use a template. I craft each track adding instruments as I go along. Choosing intruments and articulations this way seems to be part of my creative process.
> 
> I find nothing stifles my workflow more than a template with hundreds of tracks in it.



I just realized that all of my best tracks were started from scratch, I just can't start composing when I load a template, I don't know why seems like everybody here do it easily and I struggle with myself and just can't be in the "zone"
When I did some great projects I only load 2,3 instruments after I decided on the sound I want. start composing layering and mixing as I go the problem is that it can take me hours. 
So I guess templates are paradox for some people like myself


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2014)

It really repends on what you are working. Currently I have to slam out around 23 mins of orchestra and my template is saving my butt, since I can just load and go.

I know it takes a long time until you got your favorite template going and you will tweak it ALWAYS!!  ... if you are not sure about what instrumentation you go with, it is probably better to start with an empty canvas. However, if you know what's coming along and you just have to write music and need your brain for this, the template is your timesaver.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2014)

Waywyn @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> It really repends on what you are working. Currently I have to slam out around 23 mins of orchestra and my template is saving my butt, since I can just load and go.
> 
> I know it takes a long time until you got your favorite template going and you will tweak it ALWAYS!!  ... if you are not sure about what instrumentation you go with, it is probably better to start with an empty canvas. However, if you know what's coming along and you just have to write music and need your brain for this, the template is your timesaver.



yes,i agree with this.some kinds of music,especially if you need to access lots of diverse sounds,templates are the way to go.

but....not if you are trying to define the sound in the first place,templates can be dead weight.Recently,i've been starting cues from a clean empty template.One that has some very basic settings pre-defined,but NO tracks setup in the arrange.kinda weird,but it's been working.just takes longer because you are constatnly creating the session tracks as you go...


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> ...Yesterday I made one (1) sound. In Zebra. It took me all day - well into the night. I didn't break for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Today I managed to write one (1) chord with it.
> 
> We are doomed.



promised myself to stop replying to your posts like some kind of fan boy....but you put a smile on my face today,and while the gig i'm on is slowly taking the life from me,a smile is a welcome thing indeed right about now...

so thanks for that


----------



## JFK (May 1, 2014)

Since I've made this post, thankfully I've actually begun to create some tunes.. Here's a a few brief thoughts, to anyone else who might be in the same position I was:

1. Don't make things overly complicated. An ipad based track finder thingy sounds really cool in theory, but in practice, it's usually faster to just CLICK. And if it's not, well then move the track so you don't have to dig for it. Afraid of clutter? Bury it in a folder until it's needed... but keep the folder close to your arrangemet

2. Don't wait unitl the template is "finished" before writing. The only way you'll be able to make any significant progress on the template is... to use it. There's no faster way. Even just working for 30 minutes on a song with it will speak volumes about where you need to go. 

3. Make a quick/dirty writing session so you can sketch ideas in the interim. I wish I had done this, but resistance had me talk myself out of it "You don't have time for that!!!" (8 months later) "The template's almost done, don't bother with that" Riiiight.. :roll:


----------



## Ozymandias (May 1, 2014)

JFK @ Thu May 01 said:


> 1. Don't make things overly complicated. An ipad based track finder thingy sounds really cool in theory, but in practice, it's usually faster to just CLICK.



Yes, there's been several posts on this sort of thing. It just seems like a PITA to set up with no clear advantage over sensible keyboard/mouse macros.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2014)

JFK @ Thu May 01 said:


> Since I've made this post, thankfully I've actually begun to create some tunes.. Here's a a few brief thoughts, to anyone else who might be in the same position I was:
> 
> 1. Don't make things overly complicated. An ipad based track finder thingy sounds really cool in theory, but in practice, it's usually faster to just CLICK. And if it's not, well then move the track so you don't have to dig for it. Afraid of clutter? Bury it in a folder until it's needed... but keep the folder close to your arrangemet
> 
> ...



1 and 2 certainly true. When I have something ready to start trying, I use it, and make a load of notes of all the glitches, errors, wild imbalances, then just keep chipping away at it. I suppose I just use old templates instead of (3), but if you don't have any then getting a very quick one organised sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 1, 2014)

We need to evade the SETUP-IT-IS or on our tombstones will be written: "Spent his life buying and testing tools, configuring computers, fiddling with templates." :mrgreen: 

When I complete a project I clean any actual audio, midi and automation out of it and save it as a new template to choose from. Yes, I suffer from SETUP-IT-IS too and but at least I do it within projects.


----------



## chibear (May 1, 2014)

Daryl @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> I have one template called "orchestra" and then add other sounds as and when they are needed.
> 
> D



+1 only I call it 'template'. Until very recently I used to build all my projects from scratch but then it dawned on my I was constantly redoing EQs, early reflections, and the infinite number of settings for each instrument to start with the sound I want. So all of that is now in 'Template'. Now very often my projects get smaller as I delete unused instruments.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2014)

Yes, indeed. Template love can be a problem, but I don't know how else one can get through a lot of work in a hurry.


----------



## Simplesly (May 1, 2014)

This is starting to read like a "you know you're a composer when..." thread... 

Logic Pro is especially conducive to endless template tweaking. Just when you think you're good, you see something cool that someone did and you're like "ooh I need that in MY template too!"


----------



## dgburns (May 1, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Thu May 01 said:


> When I complete a project I clean any actual audio, midi and automation out of it and save it as a new template to choose from.



This I agree with,and I do this also.


----------



## eric aron (May 14, 2014)

germancomponist @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use a template. I craft each track adding instruments as I go along. Choosing intruments and articulations this way seems to be part of my creative process.
> ...




i gave up heavy templates years ago, for the same reasons. my perfect template is now a blank one, with just one piano sound as for start


----------

